# Lets play a game



## mysteryscribe (Jan 18, 2007)

guess how this was done....





http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/434/test1jq0.jpg


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2007)

We know you cheat. :meh: But I'll play along....

Expired Polaroid Time Zero film? :mrgreen: (square format and running dyes)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 18, 2007)

To be perfectly honest I'm not sure.  It is 46mm film from a 100' roll shot in a 127 revere camera.  I had it developed at a drugstore and it has been a witch to scan but eventually it scans true.  this one of course isn't true.  it was snowing when I shot it so I know the blue sky is wrong.


----------

